# Ammarillo V Cascade



## phantom (25/1/05)

OK here is the 64 dollar question.I am thinking of having a crack at an apa and was going to bitter out with northern brewer or chinook and finish with cascade at intervals for flava /aroma.But it seems amarillo is the current choice as a bittering and finishing hop for this style.
Has any one tried/used both these varieties,what were the differences,and what would you recommend for an apa first timer?


----------



## Jazman (25/1/05)

well drop the chinook i think its a too harsh hop but i have tasted beer with both hops and like both it a personal choice really


----------



## JasonY (25/1/05)

Northern brewer for bittering & cascade for flavour/aroma is my favourite in an apa. have yet to try Amarillo however. I also would not recommend chinook for bittering as it can be pretty over powering.


----------



## Weizguy (25/1/05)

Phantom,
I was thinking, if U have some some Chinook already, and don't really wanna toss it out...

U could always mix the Chinook with some Cascade or Amarillo for your bittering hop. I did this today, as my Cascade (Yakima) only covered about 2/3 of the bitterness that I hoped to add, so I topped it up with 10g Chinook (13.5% AA). This is what happens when you shop from memory, rather than doing the calcs and writing a list. Hope it works out OK. Didn't taste too filthy.
Bottled my Superbowl APA today (Willamette and Cascade for flavour/ aroma).
Also have a Steam beer going (6 daze old) with plenty of Cascade for flavour and aroma. I've made this before and it's very drinkable.
If this gives you any assistance, I will be pleased, but generally you should do a few experiments. If they don't appeal, you never have to make them again. If they do appeal, you could work from there and come back if the original was better than any of the derivatives.
I'll go you halves in the money/ prize if I've helped you answer the 64 dollar question. 
Sethy


----------



## sosman (25/1/05)

phantom said:


> Has any one tried/used both these varieties,what were the differences,and what would you recommend for an apa first timer?


 If its your first, keep it simple. Experiment when you get a baseline.


----------



## chiller (25/1/05)

cHINOOK IS OH SO UGLY AS A HOP. tHINK OILY SLIME. tHAT IS CHINOOK.

iT WILL DOMINATE THE CASCADE FLAVOUR AND MAKE THE CASCADE TASTE DIRTY.

bLOODY cAPSLOCK ............ sorry.

You need a really neutral bittering hop or one with similar character to the Cascade.

A great bittering hop to use with Cascade is Simcoe.

Steve.

Amarillo is better than all of them


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/1/05)

Chiller

I have to disagree. I have used chinook as the bittering hop and cascade as the flavour/aroma hop. You have to keep the IBU low though. 

This was before I saw the light and banned cascade from my house.

Pedro


----------



## chiller (25/1/05)

You gave me the Chinook. Am I to understand you like such a rough hop?

Try it in your next Pils 

Steve


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/1/05)

Yes, in the right proportions in a "Visitors Beer"


----------



## ColdBeerLuke (26/1/05)

My first post here, pop goes my cherry.
My 5 cents worth...
It's all very personal and you need to find your own personal tastes.
Northern Brewer is a good hop.
Chinook, Amarillo and Cascade are all in the zone for an APA.
Personally I've done a recent APA bittering with Amarillo as my main bittering hop, a little additional bittering with Cascade and flavour and aroma with Cascade; but I am a big Cascade fan.
I'd agree that you should keep it fairly simple to start and vary and see how that tastes.
If you already have them, Chinook and Cascade will be fine as a starting point for an APA.


----------



## Gambrinus (26/1/05)

Excuse me...
What is a "APA"?


----------



## Sean (26/1/05)

Gambrinus said:


> Excuse me...
> What is a "APA"?


 American Pale Ale


----------



## ColdBeerLuke (26/1/05)

A good site for describing the various beer styles...

http://www.bjcp.org/


----------

